# Scotch Brite Sponge Toxic?



## Scuds03 (Apr 27, 2009)

Can I use this to clean the inside of my tank? I only worry if they use some kind of solution for preservation as the sponges come packed damp. If the dampness is just water cool.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Wish I could say..sure, go ahead, it`ll be OK..but I seem to err on the side of caution with stuff like this. I have used the green scour pads as filters and algea cleaners with nothing but good results..must admit, I let others try it in thier tanks first


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't know about the toxicity but I beleive those will scratch your tank. i use something similar but it has a non scratch scrub pad on it. The pad is nylon I think. it is blue on the pad side and yellow on the sponge side. Check the package and make sure it is non-scratch.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I think I read a post here where someone tried this and killed their fish. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a small no name one I've used for years, but maybe the name brand ones are treated? Considering it's for food related, you would hope it's not toxic....but who knows.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Just go to your LFS and buy an official algae scrubby pad. $2.50. Exact same concept, but guaranteed safe.

I'd be willing to bet that there's an anti-fungal/bacterial thing going on with the pots and pans scrubber.

-Ryan


----------



## Scuds03 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok so I was stupid and used it before checking your replies to clean the inside walls/glass of the tank. I soaked it with water first and squeezed the water out of the spounge into my water test tubes and tested the spounge water and it had no chlorine and didnt change the water at all from baseline tests so I figured it safe. Its two days leter now and everything is alive and happy so far. The green side didnt hurt the glass at all. I tested scrubbing hard in a bottom corner and it didnt scratch the glass at all. Acrylic might get scratched though.


----------



## Johnson14 (Mar 29, 2009)

I read somewhere on here that they contain aluminum oxide or something like that and in basic water it is fine but in more acidic water it is released and is harmful. I think that is what vincent was talking about.


----------



## Scuds03 (Apr 27, 2009)

My tap water I use is more on the alkaline side with a PH of 8.4 so hopefullly it'l be ok. I went to the FS today and got the aquarium safe version. I'm skepticle cuz they look just like the scotch brite ones and were in plain unmarked shrinkwrap and my LFS owner is shady.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> just like the scotch brite


Can find them at the dollar store..
Found some 6"X9" pads(thanx bulldogg7)at sams club..cut to fit in my canister trays, with scraps left over for glass cleaning.


----------



## Scuds03 (Apr 27, 2009)

KaiserSousay said:


> Found some 6"X9" pads(thanx bulldogg7)at sams club..cut to fit in my canister trays, with scraps left over for glass cleaning.


You use them in your canister? How does that work out? Do they affect your flowrate much? They just seem like they'd be tough for water to pass through at a high rate.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry for any confusion..what I was talking about, were the scour pads, WITHOUT a sponge attached..
The scour pads work great, much better than any of the sponge style media I have used. At next cleaning time, I plan on polyfill with the scour pad on top, for the last tray.
Again, sorry if any thought I ment the sponge/pad in the OP picture.
BTW: Thanx for your avatar..we should all "Never Forget"


----------



## Scuds03 (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh ok awesome. I'm still using the media that came with my canister as its less than a month old so when it comes time to clean it and change media I'm gonna need all the ideas for cheap yet effective media I can get! I bought a bag of polyfil the other day from wal-mart. Its like $2.40 and is enough to fill my canister for a year!


----------

